# ThatGuy's College Dorm Mini M-high tech, planted only, Iwagumi



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have the same light! I don't see many people using them so I would love it if you could post your thoughts on it!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

subscribed, looking forward to this.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

So apparently there's a strike at the docks and I won't be getting my tank and AS for awhile. Oh well, doesn't really matter to me since I won't be needing it for a month.



tetra10 said:


> I have the same light! I don't see many people using them so I would love it if you could post your thoughts on it!


Lol, you tell me! I won't be using it til September.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, this guy at AFA was gracious enough to let me return the light and diffuser for store credit. IDK what I'm going to get for a light. I'm in talks about a V3 pollen diffuser, or I'd just get a regular 15D music glass. We'll see.

I also ordered the lily pipes.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Good start here. I have had many tanks with no fish long term and like them just as much. On my new tanks, I really only add fish because everyone always will ask where the fish are, especially my friend's daughters. Can't wait to see where you go with this.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Played around with my stones and came up with two designs of the same theme: 

Aqua(rock)scape 1: Smaller stones means more room, but perhaps a bit too much on top? I could always raise them by stacking some rocks underneath. 










Aquascape 2: The larger stone gives a much more profound, sharper image. But it also is very large, caved in in the back, and hard to position stably. 










I'm adding a poll now, but if you have further suggestions please leave a comment. 

Thanks!


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Personally prefer the first. But maybe rotate the larger rock on the right so it isn't "pointing" in the exact same direction as the smaller one leaning against it?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

jpappy789 said:


> Personally prefer the first. But maybe rotate the larger rock on the right so it isn't "pointing" in the exact same direction as the smaller one leaning against it?


Yes, the final design can easily be finessed. I'm mostly trying to decide if I need more rocks. Thanks for the opinion.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I think you have enough rocks, but it looks like they don't match very well. It could be the lighting. I like the big stone on the right side of the second scape.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Couesfanatic said:


> I think you have enough rocks, but it looks like they don't match very well. It could be the lighting. I like the big stone on the right side of the second scape.


Maybe it's the algae on some of them, that gives it a green tint? I haven't finished removing all that.


----------



## I3raven (Jan 30, 2013)

The texture on the first scape with the biggest rock seems to bother me, it's different from the other stones so it makes the scape seem kinda unnatural. I think you need more rocks of different sizes with the same texture/look. Good start though!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Lack of updates due of course to moving into college. Having a great time, but I'm also looking forward to this tank! Don't know if I'll put anything in it, my RA is a little strict and pets aren't allowed. I made an order to ADG to get some items on sale. Not any AS or tanks, since I don't have the capital to spend of future tanks, but some other nice ADA equipment that I wouldn't have bought otherwise. I got Superge, Clean Bottle, a thermometer, Spring Washer small, and a glass top for the Mini M. From AFA I got my light, 27W PC, the garden mat and the 15D music glass. My tank arrived at home yesterday and I'll have it tomorrow. Yay! I think I lost one of my stones so I might have to buy another...


----------



## Current USA (Jun 5, 2013)

This is awesome! I personally lived in a EXTREMELY small triple and setup a tank that took up half my desk when I was in the dorms. I was never able to study again


----------



## keats (Apr 26, 2013)

Should be a great build. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

Should be a cool little setup. That said, enjoy your time in college more. I would hate to have maintained a tank in my first few years.


----------



## CatFishStryk (Sep 3, 2013)

That's a bummer about the fish; but they can be a pain to deal with over breaks and transport to/from school. My university dorm rule allowed fish; max one ten gallon tank per roommate. Water changes were a bit of a nightmare in a tiny dorm tho  Good luck with your tank and have a great time in school! 

As far as your hardscapes; I prefer #1. I like the simplicity without as many little rocks sitting around.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

talontsiawd said:


> Should be a cool little setup. That said, enjoy your time in college more. I would hate to have maintained a tank in my first few years.


Lol, I couldn't bear to be without one! :icon_cool


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> Lol, I couldn't bear to be without one! :icon_cool


I brought my 10G saltwater reef tank up to my dorm room, and i'm in my 3rd week of college... so far it hasn't been too much of a burden. I think you'll be fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Alright, ladies and gentlemen, things are coming together! Today my parents came with something that felt like a birthday present... my first rimless ADA tank! Have been a huge fan of Amano's work, it's nice to have some of the equipment he stands behind instead of just AquaSoil and few other knick-nacks. That said, unboxing these kinds of items is like Christmas morning. I really understand those seemingly stupid youtube videos. The box weighed 25 lbs, which wasn't bad and I even carried it up the stairs. Getting to the box was easy, a good amount of packaging to protect its precious cargo. Underneath all that packaging was my prize... the coveted Mini M! I carefully cut the straps and removed the cardboard to unleash its glory. Then I promptly put it in its place on my desk and started setting it up. Below is what I have so far. Unfortunately, I lost one of the rocks I was going to use so I'm left trying to find a replacement, oh well. I think I could use some extra AS, and then I'm ready for planting. HC only so far, we'll see as the tank progresses. Also, I got some free stuff (T-shirt, an Aqua Journal, and a 20th Anniversary Pamphlet) because my order came so late.


----------



## Psiorian (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice. Looking forward to the setup!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

same here, keep us updated.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Change of plans and change of scape. I'm thinking about getting a Solar Mini M. The Archaea/Up Aqua light is getting really hot after just an hour of use. Though it is a powerful light in a small space, and the housing is metal. Waiting on more AS, CO2 tube, and HC so that I can start! And I'll have to go to a fish store for some stuff too.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Got the rest of my aquasoil today, that means it's time to finish scaping! I apologize for the glare, I didn't realize that I had to turn the light on. The first step was of course placing the main stone and supporting rocks. 

2. (picture 1) First thin layer of regular Amazonia is placed on bottom. Secondary stone is also placed over a supporting one. 

3. (picture 2) Powder soil is added, general shape and sloping is achieved using paintbrush (size 14 flat). 

4. (picture 3) Third stone is added in right side, pointing up to utilize its triangular shape. More soil added for better shape. 

5. (picture 4) Everything finessed to very close to the final product. I'll sleep on it. 

The rocks take up more space in person, but I don't know. I want to get started at this point, so I'll probably leave it. Maybe add top swimmers to fill it up? One-plant tank of HC, at least for now. My two working titles are 
"Boulder Protruding from a Meadow"
or
"Boulders-Upon-Meadow"

Which do you like better?


----------



## j03yYunG (Mar 26, 2013)

Boulders-Upon-Meadow sounds better.

I like the scape. Simple and clean.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

any update?


----------



## walluby (Dec 3, 2007)

*DoAqua*

I like the big rock and the way that you have it.
Put the big rock on the right. It will look like 
the rock is leaning to the center. You need 
two more rocks growing smaller than the 
big one.

IMO.

Jeff


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Sorry for the lack of updates, college can be busy! At the end of September I received my HC (a lot for a good price) and have been dry-starting it since while I decided on what I wanted my filtration to look like. Notice the difference in growth between the two pictures. I ended up with an Eheim 2211, ADA P-1 outflow (on sale at ADG), and a do! mini inflow. I spent a bit more money but I'm ending up with better products that I think will last longer and be more satisfying. I'm happy with my light, as it's the same wattage as a Solar Mini, but with good enough asthetics and better price. It's going to be powerful. I hope my CO2 system can keep up, it should work well. Tank will be filled Sunday.


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

With that much HC, I'd suggest you skip the dsm.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

xmas_one said:


> With that much HC, I'd suggest you skip the dsm.


I only did it because I was deciding on what filtration to use. I'm flooding it on Sunday, anyways. I've started increasing the moisture to help the transition.


----------



## tetra10 (Aug 5, 2012)

ThatGuyWithTheFish said:


> I only did it because I was deciding on what filtration to use. I'm flooding it on Sunday, anyways. I've started increasing the moisture to help the transition.


crank that co2 when you flood! looking for more to come


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

same here, I've been thinking of trying hc. I'm curious to see how this goes.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Picture: day 1 after flooding, massive pearling.

Day 2 I encountered some filter problems that prevented me from doing CO2 (because I didn't want to inject without flow). I got everything working again, but hopefully the HC won't suffer too much. 

Day 3 back to running CO2 at about 1.5-2bps. Music glass works really well. Regulator does too except for the needle valve which is a little finicky. Starting to see health issues with the HC. No melting, but I see some yellowing and browning. It seems to only be on older growth so I'm not too worried. If I keep up with the water changes, CO2 and dosing I should be fine.


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

good luck.
what are you gonna be stocking?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

@[email protected] said:


> good luck.
> what are you gonna be stocking?


Nothing so far because my dorm doesn't allow pets (fish included). 

Everything's going well so far. Not as much pearling anymore but the deadness I saw a few days ago doesn't appear to be spreading. I'd say about 95% of the HC is healthy, which is good for flooding. If I lose a lot I'll just buy more anyways. Shot is from today, just a few minutes ago. Ammonia from yesterday and today is 2ppm, which is good. I used Tetra SafeStart, so hopefully that should make for a faster cycle.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

1 week of flooding! 

Measured 0.5 ppm of ammonia yesterday and today. I also measured nitrites for the first time today, and got 1.0 ppm. At this point should I start doing water changes every other day instead of every day? Also thinking about getting a background for the tank.


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

Following!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Growth spurt over the weekend and zero nitrites and ammonia! Yay!


----------



## octanejunkie (Jul 23, 2013)

BOOM! nice...


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

They won't even allow you to keep shrimp?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Centromochlus said:


> They won't even allow you to keep shrimp?


Well the blanket rule is no "pets" which includes fish. The problem is that during the breaks (Thanksgiving, winter, and spring) they kick us out of the dorms and inspect our rooms. The RAs who inspect each floor is random, so I could have to deal with a real stickler. I would rather not risk having to remove it because of something stupid (like shrimp). Plus I'm not sure I want to have to take care of them.


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Got around to testing water conditions:

pH: w/ CO2 6.6, w/o CO2 7.6
KH: 4
GH: ? (not sure if test kit is working)
nitrates: 40-80
TDS: 220

Of course this is all without RO water. I could buy 5 gallons for a few bucks and that will last me 2 weeks.


----------



## ringram (Jan 19, 2005)

Looks great! Keep the updates coming.
Interested to see how it develops.
I'm getting closer to setting up a 60P ADA tank as well.
It's been a few years since I've had a planted tank, so the anticipation is overwhelming!


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Things are going well. I had a bit of a problem where some leaves in an area would yellow and melt, probably caused by too little CO2/ferts. IDK what to think about it, maybe I should start dosing nitrates. 

My diffuser got so dirty and covered and algae that I cleaned it for the first time. The superge worked very well, though not completely, though that is probably because I waited too long to clean it. My filter pipes are sparkling, most likely because I have no fish in it as of yet. 

Here's the latest pic. Sometimes I feel bored of the scape and want something more, though it might contradict my theme of a meadow. Maybe rotala behind the rock? Downoi in the corner?


----------



## ThatGuyWithTheFish (Apr 29, 2012)

Last update before Thanksgiving break. HC carpet is almost entirely filled in, just waiting another month or so to trim and have it even out. I'm having quite a bit of algae, so I think I'll get an oto or two and an amano shrimp to help out a bit. Will leave it for almost a week unattended so I hope everything will work out!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

did you trim it yet?


----------



## markisashrimp (Jan 27, 2014)

Any updates on this beauty?
Sure am enjoying this thread so far 

I strongly believe I want to grow out the plants like you did with your tasnk.


----------



## MABJ (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanksgiving was a lonnng time ago!


----------



## Raith (Jun 27, 2014)

Updates!!


----------



## bweazel (Apr 30, 2009)

How's the tank doing? Give us some updates, sir!


----------



## kaytlu (Jun 18, 2015)

*rocky road...*

I guess I'm one of the few that preferred the second arrangement. To me it seems more dynamic, where as the first is pretty static & a bit "klunky"? 

Just my preference, but I like the eye to be drawn along a line or vista. If it were my tank, I'd even lay the smaller rock down somehow to get a bit lower angle and maybe add a couple more smallish rocks to even out the mass on that side if it looks too unbalanced.


----------

